# Failed to emerge knetworkmanager

## Plichu

Próbuje zainstalować knetworkmanager jednak pluje mi błędami, z loga nie doszedłem czemu tak się dzieje i jak temu zaradzić.

Może ktoś będzie wiedział?

Log:

http://pastebin.com/rjHbV6id

Dzięki wielkie za pomoc

Pozdrawiam

----------

## c0oba

Wygląda jak błąd w kodzie aplikacji. Spróbuj zainstalować inną wersję, może nie ma tego buga.

----------

## Plichu

Zadnej innej wersji knetworkmanager emerge mi nie znajduje...

----------

## dziadu

Którą masz wersję KDE? Wygląda na starą wersję Solida. Jeśli masz KDE-4.3 to musisz podnieść do 4.4

----------

## Plichu

Mam kde 4.3.5 dostępne w portage.

Jakto podniesc do 4.4?

----------

## dziadu

Odmaskuj w /etc/portage/package.unmask

----------

## Plichu

Tzn?

Cos na ksztalt:

 kde:4.4

?

----------

## ryba84

Nie łaska zajrzeć do dokumentacji.

----------

